# budget gun for SHTF?



## thomasdangerpowers

I am a strong believer in the 2nd Amendment and wanted to find the best option for someone on a tight budget. We should all have the right to defend ourselves and our families but not all of us have the same disposable income. I did a breakdown that covers just about everything with side by side comparisons. Anyone that says your better off without a gun than an cheap gun is an idiot. I left links for people with this mind set to watch people defend themselves with a Hi Point then leave a comment saying "they should have waited till they could buy a higher end gun" or a "Glock on lay-a-way would have done better than a Hi Point at home"


----------



## jim-henscheli

I would avoid hi point, HERES WHY; you need tools to break them down. I would say first, a budget(only/first) gun out to be a long gun, like the Stevens 320. I got mine brand new for 250, 4 years ago, review to come. They can be had now for LESS THAN 100.... No question.
As hand guns go, I baught a brand new Tarus 85 for 300 bucks, now some may bash Tarus, and I avoid many of there products, but there short barrel revolvers are a known quantity, and have proved themselves to be rugged and reliability, it's hard to knocker up a 2inch revolver.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Taurus^


----------



## redhawk

I am a Ruger fan and have owned many of them over the years, but I understand your situation. I bought a Hi-Point model C9 9mm several years ago for a knock around truck gun. It is a little on the "blocky" side, but it always went "bang" when I squeezed the trigger. I ended up trading it to a guy for a snubnosed .38, but at times I wish that I still had it...JM2C


----------



## beach23bum

as a Firearms dealer I would stay away from hi point or Taurus. stick to Smith and Wesson, Springfield, Sig. you may spend an 100-150 for a good firearms, but you need one that is known to stand the test of time. for another time tested guns is the RUGER 10/22, great gun. I sell Springfields for under 500 bucks every day.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Quality 12ga pump, slugs and buckshot


----------



## hag

Hi point vs nothing?
If lives are on the line, give me a hi point!


----------



## Denton

Hi-Points are very reliable weapons. I have two pistols and a carbine. Launched a lot of rounds, only swabbed the bores. They don't seem to mind. Heavy? Sure. Reliable and accurate? Yup. Do I carry the cinder blocks? Nope. They're strategically placed in the house.


----------



## Medic33

there is nothing wrong with hi point they go bank reliably, maybe about the ugliest critter out there but they do work.
for cost yes they are a option for a shtf gun and I doubt you could go any cheaper but remember they are heavy and not fancy they just throw lead.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

HiPoints are verified to kill another human so id rather a C9 than a size 9

Other "budget" guns include but not limited to...
Ruger P series i.e P345D, Pwhatever the 9mm
Leo trade in gen 3 glocks (Glock 37!!! Dont sleep on the GAP)
Ithaca 88s or surp 870s/500s
Hi point carbines
CAI UZI carbines found some around 400ish local (maybe one off?)
Old 32ACP pistols like Berreta (85s?) And Cz82s...probably jacked those numbers up
Damn Berreta 92S for 270 from SOGW!

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## A Watchman

hag said:


> Hi point vs nothing?
> If lives are on the line, give me a hi point!





Denton said:


> Hi-Points are very reliable weapons. I have two pistols and a carbine. Launched a lot of rounds, only swabbed the bores. They don't seem to mind. Heavy? Sure. Reliable and accurate? Yup. Do I carry the cinder blocks? Nope. They're strategically placed in the house.





Medic33 said:


> there is nothing wrong with hi point they go bank reliably, maybe about the ugliest critter out there but they do work.
> for cost yes they are a option for a shtf gun and I doubt you could go any cheaper but remember they are heavy and not fancy they just throw lead.


One word ... ugly. Not attractive enough to get me excited about utilizing for my own use. (A Watchman does have standards ya know?) Another word ... affordable. Therefore, I have thought about obtaining a couple for barter, to be considered in only but the direst circumstances.


----------



## hag

Kentucky gun company had a sale on some Taurus9mm pistols a year or so ago and I bought a couple. They were $189 a piece. I thought I would put them in a couple of the trucks and that would be that. Got them home and shot them and liked them every bit as well as my xd springfields. I don't even remember the model of the guns. I will have to look when I get home.

Heard somebody say one time that scary is the next best thing to deadly. Bad guys usually tend to walk wide of the armed "victims" without taking the time to find out what brand of handguns they are packing.


----------



## 6811

Hi points have killed a lot of folks on the streets in any inner city in this country. They do the job, they are very affordable. People hate hi point because they are the ugliest looking gun ever built. I will own one, or few of them someday but It will be for barter,or better yet, winning an ugly gun contest...


----------



## Targetshooter

Hi point guns are cheat in price ,they will save your life in a SHTF event , and yes a very good barter gun , ugly ? Hell yes . It's better to have a Hi point then none at all . I my self have , ruger , browning , I would love to have a springfield range officer 9mm , I can't pay the price for one . we all have what we are able to spend on a gun . that's why the make low priced guns as well as high price guns .


----------



## Oddcaliber

There's a major difference between cheap and inexpensive. I'd rather have a Hi Point in hand than a Glock on lay away any day. As long as it works when needed I'm not worried about looks.


----------



## A Watchman

6811 said:


> Hi points have killed a lot of folks on the streets in any inner city in this country. They do the job, they are very affordable. People hate hi point because they are the ugliest looking gun ever built. I will own one, or few of them someday but It will be for barter,or better yet,* winning an ugly gun contest...*


*
*

Now there's an idea! Maybe a new Christmas tradition ... replace those silly ugly sweaters.


----------



## Smitty901

I will assume we are talking hand gun here and will limit my .02cents to that. If it will be laying around the house size does not madder much in fact a full size is likely bets for HD. If it is also going to do double duty as a CC weapon that changes things.
HiPoint goes bang that is a fact from there on it is down hill.
Shopping around you can purchase a Ruger SR9C or LC9S at very reasonable prices and have a life time warranty
Taurus offers some good weapons at affordable prices that do double duty very well also a life time warranty.
Glock is over priced for what you get. good weapons and can be great for some just way over priced.
Budgets are real and must be adhered to for many, but saving just a little bit longer and or shopping smart leaves you with a weapon that will do the job better and last a life time.


----------



## csi-tech

I think I would buy something that is lighter. A Hi Point will send the right ammo downrange but there is enough pot metal in those things to build a bridge. My favorite budget minded guns are the Skyy CPX-2, The Chanick TPSA, Smith and Wesson SW series and I also like surplus Polish Radom P-64s in 9mm Mak. I just can't warm up to any Taurus handgun after several bad experiences. By far (IMO) the winner is the $300.00 Smith and Wesson Shield 9mm. They were selling right at this price point before Christmas.


----------



## Real Old Man

jim-henscheli said:


> I would avoid hi point, HERES WHY; you need tools to break them down. I would say first, a budget(only/first) gun out to be a long gun, like the Stevens 320. I got mine brand new for 250, 4 years ago, review to come. They can be had now for LESS THAN 100.... No question.
> As hand guns go, I baught a brand new Tarus 85 for 300 bucks, now some may bash Tarus, and I avoid many of there products, but there short barrel revolvers are a known quantity, and have proved themselves to be rugged and reliability, it's hard to knocker up a 2inch revolver.


Jim no offense, but a lot of folks (especially young couples just starting out) can't afford $300 for a Taurus. Many would have a hard time coming up with $100. In addition to Hi Point, Jimenez, Jennings and Bryco handguns from .22 to 9mm are available for right around a century note.

Yes, it would be great if everyone could afford a really great and well made handgun.

My first handgun was a hy hunter for right at $40 in pre 68 dollars


----------



## Prepared One

Stay within your budget, do your research and shop around. Plenty of good hand guns can be had at a competitive price. A cheaper defensive weapon is better then no weapon at all. send plenty of rounds down range to practice and insure reliability. Plenty of time to budget for higher end weapons as you go. @ csi-tech is correct. I have seen the S&W Shield here in Houston for around 300 bucks. Mine goes bang every time.


----------



## Chipper

Life is to short to have an ugly cheap gun. Spend the extra cash and get something nicer, not a Taurus. When the SHTF and your life is on the line. I'll bet you'll be glad you didn't save a few bucks.


----------



## Smitty901

Educate your self on purchases. Things like this will trip you up.
Example: Say I recommend a Ruger LC9S as a very good affordable HD and CC weapon. With in 2 minutes someone pipes about the trigger on the LC9's . The LC9S and LC9 are two different weapons. The LC9 had a long trigger and a long reset worked better for experience shooters it took some experience to shot well with it. The LC9S is a striker fired that has an amazing trigger. There is also a LC9s pro that comes without a safety. So you must make sure what you are comparing.
Ruger LCP 380 the number one selling hand gun ever.( that does not mean you should buy one) But you still see posts about a so called issue with the first generation as if it apples today.
Glock has had several trigger issue over the years you seldom hear about?
No madder the band trigger issues are most often not issues they are more related to what a shooter thinks the trigger should be.
Many bi.. about a weapons having a safety and or a Mag safety and just rip a very good weapon because of that. I strongly disagree. Mag safety is a dam good function on a CC. and HD weapon.
Know the difference between a striker fired and hammer fired auto.
Know the difference between a Double, single action, and a shielded hammer revolver 
I either case neither is necessary better or worst depends on how you expect to use it in many cases.
Used weapon. Often the seller wants new prices, if you do not know what to look for you can be fooled.
The P series Ruger was mention If I could find full size P series Ruger's laying around at a good price I would buy a bunch of them.


----------



## Slippy

I bought my one and only High Point Pistol on a whim, it was a little less than $150 new. The owner recognized me and made a comment about me buying a few boxes of Hornady ammo every other week or so for a long time but never a gun. So I peeled off a few bills, took my new High Point .40SW immediately to the range, inspected it for safety and began firing.

It jammed on the second round. I switched mags and same thing. I called the gun store owner to see if he had any advice and he suggested I tinker with the magazines. So I read the manual and High Point actually had an insert about adjusting the mags. High Point's customer service department suggested the same thing. 

So after a good cleaning/lubing of the gun, some Needle Point Pliers and a box of Hornady Critical Defense JHP later I had the High Point firing flawlessly. At the top of the magazine where the round is extracted from the mag there are two small extensions that I had to slightly bend outward to allow for a smooth extraction from the mag. Took me about an hour to adjust 4 mags and repeated firing to ensure it went bang every time.

I like to shoot it once a year, paint the grips a new color and replace it back in its spot to help keep us safe.


----------



## RedLion

Hi Points will get the job done. I also like and own a couple Taurus and find both to be good handguns. By what you can afford. You can find many good deals on used guns. I would venture to say that right now with Trump in office, you will be able to find a lot of quality used guys. I think that some gun enthuisiasts can get a bit snobbish when it comes to buying guns. I will buy and own anything that fits my budget, need, desire and does the job. You can never ever go wrong with an 870 with a do all gun.


----------



## Illini Warrior

never like to see the first and only gun mentioned along with an economy handgun - never going to be any $$$$$ for decent initial training much less regular practice ....

much rather see the party get a simple break open shotgun and plenty of shells .... just better chance of survival


----------



## Smitty901

Illini Warrior said:


> never like to see the first and only gun mentioned along with an economy handgun
> 
> There is a Difference between and economy gun and a cheap one


----------



## ReignMan

To be quite frank: you get what you pay for. Don't go with budget anything when it comes to firearms. Save your money and buy quality. A quality firearm will last you not only your life, but the lives of your children as well. Some things are worth the money.


----------



## Medic33

ok someone mentioned jericos, Jennings, raven, lorcin or something or all of them-those are cheap azz POS that are not worth the 50 bucks you would pay for one and that goes for a rom too!! 
the hi points -amazingly work and do it well. other inexpensive ones out there are the sccy ,the phoenix arms, t33/57tokarevs, p-64 and Makarovs
the last 2 are surplus and in 9mm mak but the Makarov and p64 are about as perfect bug out handgun as you can get -rugged reliable and shoot a decent round. I have couple P64's and they are awesome and for the 199 buck I paid for them are way more accurate than they should be.


----------



## Grinch2

I really think everyone here is missing the whole difference between price and reliability, have never dealt with a Hi-Point, but a cheap gun does not make it an automatic work horse. For example my 500 S&W revolver, $1350 and it was out of time and I cracked the cylinder on it. My father's Jennings little 22 auto, won't go off even with reliable ammo. Even if say a person can spare 50 bucks a month, in a year you could have a used Glock, and as long as it has no skeletons in it's closet you're fine. 

Does quality have a price to me ? Not really, because I own a Stevens 320 that I paid $250 for and I adore that shotgun have never had a problem with it. But I also have an FN Scar that would make most budget gun minded individuals cry and I would take my Scar to hell and back no questions asked. 

Also just throwing this out there for everyone bashing Taurus; I'd rather take a Taurus into a fight than a Smith or a Colt any day that ends in Y because I can load them with the hottest stuff my bench can produce in 327, 357, 410, 45, 44 or 454 and it keeps going, they're a comfortable gun to shoot and they're not over-priced. Anymore Smith and Colt are only alive because of their names, if it wasn't for Dirty Harry Smith wouldn't have survived.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Stay within your budget, do your research and shop around.


Do the right thing here ..... skimp on your wife's/girlfriend's Christmas and Valentines gift and get the gun YOU want.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Real Old Man said:


> Jim no offense, but a lot of folks (especially young couples just starting out) can't afford $300 for a Taurus. Many would have a hard time coming up with $100. In addition to Hi Point, Jimenez, Jennings and Bryco handguns from .22 to 9mm are available for right around a century note.
> 
> Yes, it would be great if everyone could afford a really great and well made handgun.
> 
> My first handgun was a hy hunter for right at $40 in pre 68 dollars


My point was; I bought a BRAND NEW Taurus for 300, not something used, or off armslist. I was not knocking hi point either, just saying I avoid guns that require tools to field strip. 
Hi point has cornered the "I'm broke but need a gun" market, and that's going d for them, but there ARE other choices.. That's all.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Do the right thing here ..... skimp on your wife's/girlfriend's Christmas and Valentines gift and get the gun YOU want.


Mr. @A Watchman I happen to live in a house full of loaded guns, and with a woman, that on occasion, without any provocation from me mind ya, has reminded me of the fact that SHE lives in a house full of loaded guns. She gets hers before I get mine. I have never seen in the contract where that is written but she assures me that it's in there.


----------



## SOCOM42

There are a lot of used handguns and long guns out there and for cheap money.

Rugers, used, around here are quite low both auto's and wheel guns, everybody wants the new LCP and LCR.

The older metal frame auto's are ones that are real cheap, no one wants them.

I would lean towards a Smith, Sig, Ruger before I would a Taurus or a Denton brick.

I see too many Taurus revolvers in here for repairs, I do enough that there are no restricted parts to me from them.

I like guns that lock up in calibers larger than .380, discounting open bolt sub guns.

Used Glocks here are around $350 for 9 and 40 Cal, 45's are more.


----------



## hag

Prepared One said:


> Mr. @A Watchman I happen to live in a house full of loaded guns and with a woman, that on occasion, without any provocation from me mind ya, has reminded me of the fact that that SHE lives in a house full of loaded guns. She gets hers before I get mine. I have never seen in the contract where that is written but she assures me that it's in there.


At least you were smart enough to get a contract


----------



## 8301

double post


----------



## 8301

30 years ago Hi Point was a shit ass pistol that often jammed. From what I've read High Points have gotten to be a fairy reliable pistol. Budget super tight... buy one. Got an extra $70 and there are other are other choices.

I shot a Hi Point last year and while I didn't like the rough trigger at 7 yards it would certainly do the job. Just be sure to run 300 rounds through it to smooth it out. Keep it clean and use lots of oil on the slide.


----------



## NobleSKS

I'll vote one: Remington 597 22 lr. 
Dirt cheap used , paid $70 for mines. 


James 1:22


----------



## Medic33

well since I am retired my wife actually makes more money than I do -so she has bought me some nice firearms for Christmas how else do you think I got a custom mauser in 7.62x39?
now around here other than the hi point the cheapest (price wise) handgun is the S&W sd series.


----------



## Steve40th

9mm Sig. 226, 225, 229, 239..used. they are battle proven too


----------



## Smitty901

Budget Gun. Ruger SR9C Flawless outstanding Fire arm. I paid $349 for mine. You can not go wrong with it and no way on this earth any Glock is better.
Budget yes cheap no.
Budget Gun Ruger LC9S under $300 last a life time and then some. Have two of them.


----------



## jim-henscheli

I'll second something in 9mmMAK, I had a pa-63 for a while, it was sweet. I way over paid at 250, because I was in a liberal-shitt head area, I have since seen them for 200 with 2 mags.


----------



## bigwheel

Mad Trapper said:


> Quality 12ga pump, slugs and buckshot


Hear hear. A .12 gauge pump should be the foundation of any good arsenal building project. The addendum's can always be added later as time and budget contraints permit. I got may Maverick 88 from santa two years ago for less than 2 hundred at Academy. I think everybody should have a small squirt can of pepper spray. Know its showing up in all our stockings this year. Have squirted it enough in the big cans to know its very effective on people..but not overly efficacious on animals. I doused down the big Rotty one time cause he wouldnt quit clawing on the back door wanting to come in. It did not seem to bother him hardly at all. I thnk it might be good to use prior to deadly force on lunatic liberals. Gradual escalation on the continuum of force really impresses lawyers. Now this all coming back into focus from some old training sessions. They are running short on Pink. 
https://www.blingsting.com/collections/blingsting-pepper-spray


----------



## jim-henscheli

I'll also second the pepper spray, I have sprayed a couple ppl, and it really fills the gap between strong words and fists.


----------



## Real Old Man

bigwheel said:


> Hear hear. A .12 gauge pump should be the foundation of any good arsenal building project. The addendum's can always be added later as time and budget contraints permit. I got may Maverick 88 from santa two years ago for less than 2 hundred at Academy. I think everybody should have a small squirt can of pepper spray. Know its showing up in all our stockings this year. Have squirted it enough in the big cans to know its very effective on people..but not overly efficacious on animals. I doused down the big Rotty one time cause he wouldnt quit clawing on the back door wanting to come in. It did not seem to bother him hardly at all. I thnk it might be good to use prior to deadly force on lunatic liberals. Gradual escalation on the continuum of force really impresses lawyers. Now this all coming back into focus from some old training sessions. They are running short on Pink.
> https://www.blingsting.com/collections/blingsting-pepper-spray


If you want something a wee bit stronger try bear spray. Normal OC is .2% while bear spray is 2.0% and it comes in the giant economy size. Great for parties and other gatherings
https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B005JPUY70/ezbearsprays-20


----------



## bigwheel

Funny you should mention the bear spray. Have a chum who had some one time. He got to fiddling with it and managed to get some in his eye. He said that really smarted for a long time. Pretty sure this is what he had. 
https://www.sabrered.com/bear-spray


----------



## csi-tech

Pepper spray may blind people for a good while, but it doesn't take them out of the fight completely in most cases.


----------



## Maine-Marine

It is hard to hide a shotgun in your pants... (for most people that is)

I have a Hi-Point... it jammed, I fixed it..it runs flawless now... 

I see the pistols on local sites all the time for $125 +-


----------



## Maol9

csi-tech said:


> Pepper spray may blind people for a good while, but it doesn't take them out of the fight completely in most cases.


That's why I am in favor of small sized ones, they make a light fist pack. I have carried fist packs since I was 15.

BTW I have noticed that people that can't breath or see so good don't fight very well...


----------



## hag

csi-tech said:


> Pepper spray may blind people for a good while, but it doesn't take them out of the fight completely in most cases.


If the pepper spray doesn't work, try some 12 gauge rounds loaded with rock salt. If that fails, at least they will be properly seasoned for when you break out the flame thrower! You can serve blackened criminal at your next holiday meal!


----------



## Steve40th

Tokarev/Chicom TT33/Type 54 are awesome cheap guns. They dont jam, ammo is cheap and they fire a 7.62x25, very hot round 1400-1600 ft sec. 200 bucks, and are tanks..


----------



## Maol9

Prepared One said:


> Mr. @A Watchman I happen to live in a house full of loaded guns, and with a woman, that on occasion, without any provocation from me mind ya, has reminded me of the fact that SHE lives in a house full of loaded guns. She gets hers before I get mine. I have never seen in the contract where that is written but she assures me that it's in there.


Yep Wifey gets hers, she says what likes and what she wants. We make deals for guns (or related) constantly. It is a foundational element of our Marital (Not Martial) Bartering System. In fact this Christmas should put me over the top for the scope I have been hankerin for. ATN X-Sight II Day/Night Vision Smart HD Technology Rifle Scope DGWSXS520Z, DGWSXS314Z With it I'll be able to (nearly) complete my 'Commie Pig Gun'.

@OP - Get a Maverick 88 or a used pump Shottie, and a new/used revolver if you are on a budget. Personally I would recommend a .357 as it shoots .38 Special too. Wifey's New 88 was 175+ tax 6 years ago and her New Ruger SP101 2.5 357 mag was 535+ plus tax a year ago. Less than 800 total with Tax and Walmart ammo.

It may seem like a lot, but you might be surprised how fast single dollars, fives and occasionally larger bills add up. We stuff what ever small bills and change that is in our pockets when we get home into a big plastic water jug every night. We never have filled one yet. We have cut the tops off two and have reaped just over 4k$ so far. By the way the jug is part of the bartering system too... It's the power to say what it will be applied to that goes back forth. The third jug is almost at 25%, currently Wifey has the say... The last two didn't live past 75% full...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

thomasdangerpowers said:


> I am a strong believer in the 2nd Amendment and wanted to find the best option for someone on a tight budget. We should all have the right to defend ourselves and our families but not all of us have the same disposable income. I did a breakdown that covers just about everything with side by side comparisons. Anyone that says your better off without a gun than an cheap gun is an idiot. I left links for people with this mind set to watch people defend themselves with a Hi Point then leave a comment saying "they should have waited till they could buy a higher end gun" or a "Glock on lay-a-way would have done better than a Hi Point at home"


I own a Hi Point and if thats all you can afford then thats all you can afford, it was when I got mine. That being said if you can save just a bit more money you can get a new Taurus or Smith and Wesson entry level budget gun. I paid 120 for my Hi Point new and 240 for my SDVE, both pistols chambered in 9mm. The Hi Point only came with 1 magazine and a hard case, the smith came with 2 magazines. Today the Hi Point sits in a car kit while the SDVE is in my CCDW rotation.

If it was my first purchase I would go with neither, I would go with a Maverick 88 12 gauge pump.


----------



## Medic33

while the pump or single shot or what ever shotgun is the best bet for a first prepper fire arm -I can understand why someone would choose a handgun for a first purchase-plain and simple portability.
you just can not stick a shotgun in your waist belt or tuck it in your pants or pocket very comfortably. As for a city dweller/apartment dweller a handgun may be a better choice do to concealment options at this time then later you can save up some more cash and get that nice shiny shotgun -but I will agree that a shotgun and a side arm should be part of that prepper budget.


----------



## Grinch2

csi-tech said:


> Pepper spray may blind people for a good while, but it doesn't take them out of the fight completely in most cases.


You've never been hit by bear spray then; sure it doesn't kill you but for a good 5 to 10 minutes even with flushing water you're down and out of the fight.


----------



## Medic33

nope, never been sprayed by a bear - and not too sure I want to find out.LOL


----------



## Medic33

i know this maybe trivial and off topic but i am kind of interested in a howdah handgun.
basically it's a 2 or more barreled break action pistol of a fairly large caliber. 
i was thinking( i know very unproductive and dangerous of me) of a double barreled 20 gauge or even a 16 like this -i know tax stamp poster child - but i think it may be kind of neat.


----------



## Economic Survivalist

Mad Trapper said:


> Quality 12ga pump, slugs and buckshot


I was thinking the same thing. Winchester 870. Cant really carry but great for home defense and all kinds of other things.


----------



## Steve40th

Just get something that works, and uses a common caliber..


----------



## tango

The Taurus Slim 9mm, was one of only three that passed all the tests of Guns &Ammo shootout of many 9mm handguns. The others were Glock 43, and Walther PSS.
Look it up--
Do not discount Taurus.

My choice would be Glock without hesitation.


----------



## Steve40th

tango said:


> The Taurus Slim 9mm, was one of only three that passed all the tests of Guns &Ammo shootout of many 9mm handguns. The others were Glock 43, and Walther PSS.
> Look it up--
> Do not discount Taurus.
> 
> My choice would be Glock without hesitation.


No Sig Sauers made it? Used guns are always an option too..


----------



## tango

Look up the test.
It is worth it.


----------



## Steve40th

tango said:


> Look up the test.
> It is worth it.


Read it.. Sig 290, not many peoples favorite. 320, or a 938 are much better. But, good article. 
Glocks and Kahrs arent my favorite shooters.. Smith and Wesson trigger is in need of help.
I had a Walther PK380, really liked it, but wife wanted her own 380 ACP, so she sold the Walther PK380 I had, and got a P238 on her own, without my advice..
And I believe Smith and Wesson own Walther?


----------



## Medic33

price per firepower go with the S&W sd9 or 40
AT $ 289 NIB at the store it is a steal.


----------



## bigwheel

tango said:


> The Taurus Slim 9mm, was one of only three that passed all the tests of Guns &Ammo shootout of many 9mm handguns. The others were Glock 43, and Walther PSS.
> Look it up--
> Do not discount Taurus.
> 
> My choice would be Glock without hesitation.


Taurus is designed to supply to bad guys who forgot to bring their own gun to the gunfight. There are some silly gooses around here.


----------



## ekim

IMO, if someone says forget Hi-Point because they are not good enough is either a gun snob and shouldn't be relied on for gun info or just knows little about guns to begin with. Probably a little of both!


----------



## turbo6

Paid $280 new for a S&W SD9VE. Goes bang every time. Paid about $350 new for a Shield 9, both excellent and affordable.


----------



## ttrm007

I have a few and they have been great. About 1000 rounds and I feel very confident in my defense.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## t.patriot

NobleSKS said:


> I'll vote one: Remington 597 22 lr.
> Dirt cheap used , paid $70 for mines.
> 
> James 1:22


Oh, mama, no! I know why you got that rifle for $70. I found out too late that they are very finicky eaters. Bought one brand new for my son for Christmas as his first gun. Been to the range once and he won't waste his time with it anymore. Lucky to get two rounds in a row through it. Found out later that they are more finicky eaters than my mom. More than one person suggested NOT to run any of the bulk target rounds through it. Sorry, there are myriad .22LR guns out there that WILL eat bulk .22LR. I'd spend $99 on a Cricket first before I'd by another 597.

I would certainly not make that same mistake again. IF I buy another semi-auto .22LR, or any lesser-known semi-auto pistol, I will be sure to research ahead of time to make sure it isn't known as a finicky eater.


----------



## stowlin

Can't a GP Ruger 38/357 be had for $500? 

How about a Mossberg 12 gauge abou $300 ? 

I just got a synthetic 10-22, my first 22 and even with the crazy taxes and fees it was about $325 with a few extra magazines. 

And a lot of preppers scream Mosin


----------



## Medic33

well it used to be how do you arm 4 preppers under 500 bucks one word-------------------------------- mosin.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Denton said:


> Hi-Points are very reliable weapons. I have two pistols and a carbine. Launched a lot of rounds, only swabbed the bores. They don't seem to mind. Heavy? Sure. Reliable and accurate? Yup. Do I carry the cinder blocks? Nope. They're strategically placed in the house.


How do/did you like the carbine and which one do you have, if you still have it ? I realize the thread is pretty old.


----------



## Demitri.14

Ranger710Tango said:


> How do/did you like the carbine and which one do you have, if you still have it ? I realize the thread is pretty old.


Was shooting with a friend at the club a few years back, he had the HiPoint carbine, the firing pin froze and the thing went full auto, until it jammed ! He sent it back , they sent a new one. I think he sold it after that.


----------



## bigz1983

Demitri.14 said:


> Was shooting with a friend at the club a few years back, he had the HiPoint carbine, the firing pin froze and the thing went full auto, until it jammed ! He sent it back , they sent a new one. I think he sold it after that.


I have Hi Point 9mm carbine. 
I like it.


----------



## Trihonda

You could build your own pretty cheap...

my old man was a life long survivalist, and genius in many respects.

He got arrested when his local city tried to ban handguns. He marched into the local city council meeting and to prove a point, whips out a bunch of hardware parts (purchased at Ace Hardware for a few bucks), then proceeds to construct a muzzle loaded double barrel handgun out of $10 in parts. 

granted, I’m sure it’d be more in today’s money, but he got his point across. No point in banning something that can be made for a few bucks at home. 

follow these instructions at your own risk, I’m not an expert FA builder or gunsmith, but I can confirm his gun worked well... 

find two pipes (thick as possible walls, with interior diameter of .50. Cut them to ~5” long. Buy two glow plugs (similar to spark plugs, but glow hot when powered). You’ll need to tap/screw/cement these glow plugs to the rear of your barrels. Your frame will be wall shelving bracket (that “u” shaped crap with the slots/holes in it. you are going to run this on the top of the barrels, in between the barrels (back to back), and around the back of the Barrels, and down underneath the barrels to make your frame, and grip. You’ll stick the back ends of the glow blues through the holes in the brackets (or drill necessary holes). youll use thick wire to wrap the barrels and your barrel frames to hold it all together. Should almost look like a futuristic ray gun, lol... then you buy a double spring loaded pressure switch to act as your electronic trigger. You mount this inside the frame grip, so the two switches point forwarded through the bracket holes. Then you get a AA battery pack that you wire up to power the glow plugs. 

granted, as I write this, i think this sounds dangerous as hell... but for some reason it worked really well at shooting lead balls (and cellulose sacs of bbs) using black powder. I know my dad built at least two of these back in the day, but I never had, because I had money for guns.. I wouldn’t classfiy this as a reliable handgun, more of an improvised weapon. It was fun to shoot back in the 80’s, but then again, I also never wore a seatbelt or a bike helmet back then either. Risky times...


----------



## SOCOM42

No such thing as a cheap rifle today.
If you are able to get an ex military one, they are of the best quality compared to commercial junk.
US military is the best, US 1917 Enfield, 1903a1 or a3 Springfield,M1 Garand or Carbine.
Mauser K98, FNFAL, H&K 91-93, Mosin Nagant 91, 91/45, SKS, all tried and true.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

https://palmettostatearmory.com/surplus-carcano-model-91-ts-rifle-6-5x52mm.html



Cheap rifle but you’ll need to find or reload some ammo for it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Ranger710Tango said:


> https://palmettostatearmory.com/surplus-carcano-model-91-ts-rifle-6-5x52mm.html
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap rifle but you’ll need to find or reload some ammo for it.


IMHO, the biggest piece of junk on the surplus market.
They were $10.00 a piece with a box of ammo in clips when I was growing up.
Reloading??? you need the brass and the bullets for that, you may use 6.5 Swede bullets by Norma for it.
Then there is the clip to hold the rounds, single shot otherwise,
I have not seen those in a dogs age, but they are floating around.
The money would be better spent on an SKS, at least there is ammo for them, no stripper needed.
They are not ever rated in minute of man for accuracy.
That is why there was the big joke about it being used to assassinate JFK.


----------



## SOCOM42

Trihonda said:


> You could build your own pretty cheap...
> 
> my old man was a life long survivalist, and genius in many respects.
> 
> He got arrested when his local city tried to ban handguns. He marched into the local city council meeting and to prove a point, whips out a bunch of hardware parts (purchased at Ace Hardware for a few bucks), then proceeds to construct a muzzle loaded double barrel handgun out of $10 in parts.
> 
> granted, I’m sure it’d be more in today’s money, but he got his point across. No point in banning something that can be made for a few bucks at home.
> 
> follow these instructions at your own risk, I’m not an expert FA builder or gunsmith, but I can confirm his gun worked well...
> 
> find two pipes (thick as possible walls, with interior diameter of .50. Cut them to ~5” long. Buy two glow plugs (similar to spark plugs, but glow hot when powered). You’ll need to tap/screw/cement these glow plugs to the rear of your barrels. Your frame will be wall shelving bracket (that “u” shaped crap with the slots/holes in it. you are going to run this on the top of the barrels, in between the barrels (back to back), and around the back of the Barrels, and down underneath the barrels to make your frame, and grip. You’ll stick the back ends of the glow blues through the holes in the brackets (or drill necessary holes). youll use thick wire to wrap the barrels and your barrel frames to hold it all together. Should almost look like a futuristic ray gun, lol... then you buy a double spring loaded pressure switch to act as your electronic trigger. You mount this inside the frame grip, so the two switches point forwarded through the bracket holes. Then you get a AA battery pack that you wire up to power the glow plugs.
> 
> granted, as I write this, i think this sounds dangerous as hell... but for some reason it worked really well at shooting lead balls (and cellulose sacs of bbs) using black powder. I know my dad built at least two of these back in the day, but I never had, because I had money for guns.. I wouldn’t classfiy this as a reliable handgun, more of an improvised weapon. It was fun to shoot back in the 80’s, but then again, I also never wore a seatbelt or a bike helmet back then either. Risky times...


Rube Goldberg II ????


----------



## Ranger710Tango

SOCOM42 said:


> Rube Goldberg II ????


My first thought was Wile E Coyote II


----------



## Piratesailor

For $350 you can print your own. That includes the printer. Watched a video yesterday of people firing multiple weapons from pistols to rifles and I was impressed. Plenty of boobtube videos on it.

and here is a link. "I Shoot a Bunch of 3D Printed Guns - Do My Hands Survive?" | ZeroHedge


----------



## Ranger710Tango

I might get this one just because.


https://palmettostatearmory.com/ruger-american-22-7mm-08-bolt-action-rifle-go-wild-camo-26923.html


----------



## Nick

Ranger710Tango said:


> I might get this one just because.
> 
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/ruger-american-22-7mm-08-bolt-action-rifle-go-wild-camo-26923.html



I have one in 30-06. They're really good LR shooters, especially for the price.


----------

